# HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8526B Driver



## Deedur (Sep 20, 2004)

I bought a computer with an AMD Sempron processor and a HL-DT-ST CD-RW GCE-8526B CD-RW drive. I need to know where to go to get a driver update for the CD-RW. Thank you for the help.
Deedur


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

http://us.lgservice.com/gcsc/b2c/hpi/main
Here are the firmware updates. Drivers are part of your OS


----------



## Deedur (Sep 20, 2004)

Thank you for the help, SacsTC. I have tried to get to the site but keep getting an error message saying it isn't available. If another site has the firmware updates, I would appreciate knowing about it.

Deedur


----------

